# Oily scalp + Dry ends= HELP ME!



## Kassie3

I have always had a very oily scalp, and love to keep my hair long but my dry dead ends are NOT attractive

I wash my hair everyday to help my oily scalp but my ends are paying the price!

Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

-Kassie*&lt;3*


----------



## Geek2

Maybe try going another day in between washes and using a dry shampoo/hair powder on your roots to refresh them. This would give your ends a brake. I used to do this when my scalp would get oily and my ends were breaking. I also used a deep conditioner for my ends after shampoo and I started using a few drops of hair oil on my ends before blow drying to give my ends extra moisture. It seemed to help.


----------



## kikikinzz

The first thing you need to do is balance your scalp and believe it or not, your ends will be fine.  To do this, I recommend a scalp treatment Like Kerastase (its expensive though).  There are others out there and some home remedies like a combo of mouthwash and witch hazel blotted on the scalp a few times a week prior to shampooing.  

Also, I would suggest when you condition your hair that you start midlength and work your way down leaving the scalp alone.  After you've towel dried your hair, I love the Neutrogena Leave In Conditioner ( a little goes a loooong way).  Again, starting midlength and working your way down making sure the ends get full coverage.  Hope this gives you some ideas


----------



## herekittykitty

I am in the same position as you! Love long, voluminous hair, but the oily scalp just weighs it down. This past winter, my hair was more damaged than ever from the summer sun... and I tried a million things, but this is what I found worked best.

First: I would avoid washing your hair everyday... use a dry shampoo in between washes. I've tried a lot and really the best ones would be between Rene Furterer's spray on dry shampoo, or the loose powder from Oscar Blandi. When you do wash your hair, wash just your scalp. You will most likely need several shampoos... one that is the shampoo you would use the most frequent, and a clarifying one to use once a week. As for conditioner... Terax has worked WONDERS on my hair! It softens the hair, loosens up the tangles and nots from the damage, without encouraging excessive oil. Another great one is the Meadowfoam Conditioner from Fresh. Apply your conditioner from the crown down, and leave in for at least 3 minutes. Before I rinse, I massage in a little to the roots... but not during every wash. If you all together leave out conditioning the roots, your hair will most likely break off.

Second: Use lightweight leave in conditioners. I like Paul Mitchell's moisturizer because you can apply it everywhere without making the hair goopy. Or Phytolisse from Phyto. Try an oil, like argan oil or macadamia oil, focusing on the ends to the crown. Try not to use too much gunky products... especially ones full of silicone or anything too sticky. Otherwise, your hair will get build up faster. One simple technique too, is to keep up with brushing your hair. It will deposit the oils from your scalp all over your hair, so you are dispersing it more evenly and not drowning the root.

I also find using a scalp condition helps a lot too. Rene Furterer's Complexe 5 is amazing... you do it twice a week, and it really balances and tones the scalp and hair.


----------



## DreamWarrior

Wow and I have the opposite problem!  I have rich, thick, full hair (no dry ends or split ends) but horrible dry flaking scalp!  I can't figure out if it's dandruff or product use?  I'd love to hear some suggestions.

I've tried everything under the sun from all the anti-dandruff lines (Head and Shoulders, T-gel, Selson Blue, and now Garnier), adding a leaving in conditioner, hot oil treatments, and even massaging olive oil into my scalp.  I usually wash my hair every other day - so daily washing is not part of the issue.  My son, unfortunately, suffers the same fate.  He has think massive hair and the worst flaking (poor kid).  Plus our hair is jet black - so it's not a pretty site.


----------



## Annelle

Put shampoo directly on the scalp and massage in, focusing mostly on the scalp area, with the finger tips.

Conditioner goes ONLY on the ends, and massage the conditioner up the length of the hair, avoiding direct contact with the scalp.  Try to keep the conditioner in the hair for at least 60 seconds, and only spend up to 60 seconds rinsing it out.

Air dry instead of blow dry if possible, as blow drying can be drying to your hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I don't know if this does anything in particular, but I was told when I went overseas, that when towel drying to switch up the methods I was using...(won't really do much for your oily/dry problem though)

Instead of clasping the towel around the hair and wiggling back and forth to dry, sandwich the hair inside the towel, then clap, pat, or press (I clap...figure it gets the most pressure on my hair, but I have fairly strong hair to begin with) the towel on both sides to kind of push the water out into the towel.  I was told that when your hair is wet, it's weaker and a bit easier to break (this part is true), but the wringing of the towel, and the rubbing back and forth motion can cause enough friction in the hair to promote more breakage.  Patting the towel on both sides has less movement and rubbing across the hair shafts.


----------



## Kassie3

@Reija-

That sounds great!

What dry shampoo/hair powder did you use??

&amp; what kind of hair oils do you use??


----------



## Kassie3

@kikikinzz-

I will definitely have to try the leave-in conditioner!

Thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I LOVE neutrogena products!


----------



## Kassie3

@herekittykitty-

Wow, I've never heard of a scalp condition!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol

Other than Rene Furterer's Complexe 5, are there any other good ones you recommend??


----------



## AshCandy

I have greasy roots and dry ends... but I used Aussie Cleanse and Mend Shampoo... it works AWESOME!!! and it smells great too ... I am also using AG Peppermint Shampoo and some Stimulating AG Conditioner which feels awesome cause it tingles and refreshes


----------



## SalonClearwater

hello

You should try to work on your scalp. Without a healthy scalp, your hair, you can never be healthy.

Try a shampoo shampoo. How phyto shampoo for oily scalp and intelligent Phyto Shampoo. Works for me. Alternate the use of two shampoos. namely the use of an oily scalp shampoo for one month, then move to the next intelligent shampoo.

So if you want to apply to medium length hair conditioner off apply. Not look to your roots and massage into the air conditioner. Cos-conditioners are moisturizing, you can clean the oily scalp again.

Finally, use a leave-in treatment to protect your hair. The same rule does not apply to treatment of your roots. Mid to end of length in the direction of the hair. use olive oil. Cheap and good. But remember, 3 to 4 drops is more than enough. Too much oil makes your hair greasy.


----------



## CharmedImSure

Hey I have the same hair. I have naturally extremely oily skin and scalp all my life, but when I was younger I was bleaching and dying my hair sooo much, now the ends are so dry and damaged.

So first thing you mentioned, you wash your hair everyday...thats a big no no...Same with the skin, over washing anything will stimulate the glands and cause OVER production of oil, because you're drying it out....So by washing everyday, you might be causing extra oil-build up...(and believe me, I have the oilest hair and skin imaginable) on your scalp, as well as further damaging the ends, and prolonging the time it takes for your hair to repair itself...you need to wait at least 1 day inbetween washings to allow the oils to moisturize the ends and keep the hair healthy...You have to get into the habit of waiting a day or two inbetween washings...its hard at first for us girls with oily scalp we are tempted to just wash everyday, but the results in the end, will be time-saving and hair -saving..

Another thing that I found helped the oil...was proper styling and not using too much product before styling....Proper blow drying with the right tools (My Sedu blowdryer cost a fortune but makes my hair look stunning everyday), and not just towel drying hair is important...it kind of "locks" the hair style in for a few days, so it won't be all greasy after the first day...

You should also be using a gentle shampoo that isn't too harsh and too stripping but isn't too heavy...I just use a basic Dove shampoo and a Pureology conditioner that is free of sulfates...

..Also what's important is a healthy diet, make sure you are getting balanced meals and take a multi-vitamin....(I've been concentrating on trying to get healthy, eat healthy, taking care of your health will show in your physical appearance.)  Well actually a lot of physical issues (such as oily scalp, acne, oily skin, flaking, etc etc) are caused due to some type of vitamin deficiency or hormonal imbalance....so its extremely important to eat right.. Here is a chart: http://www.health-science-spirit.com/deficiency.html   it shows if you have any physical problems (like brittle nails, dry hair, oily scalp, skin issues, which certain vitamins you are lacking)...

hope that wasn't too much!


----------



## magosienne

For the scalp, oily or dry, i second Kerastase (dermo calm range, blue bottles). Their serum stinks but is effective. Be careful as this is a line for irritated scalps, it will do nothing for your lengths, so condition them well. I never tried Phyto, i heard it's a good brand though. RenÃ© Furterer has a shampoo for irritated scalps, it's good but doesn't do miracles either. What i use is a neutral shampoo, very soft, from Bioderma named NodÃ©. Since i've gone back to it, no more irritation on the scalp, my lengths are dry so what i do is apply conditioner, air dry as much as possible, or use heat protection. I do a hair treatment with oil once to twice a week.

I would do hair masks with green clay, just apply it on the roots, and very little on the ends. You can also use green clay as a dry shampoo, or morrocan clay (it's a natural dry shampoo, super soft).

For the hair oils, coconut and grapeseed are the less expensive, some other good ones are monoÃ¯, camelia, tamanu. RenÃ© Furterer's stuff is mostly essential oils, you can use orange, cedar (Atlas cedar), nard jatamansi, lemon, grapefruit, rosemary, sage. Add a few drops of the selected oil in your base oil (these essential oils are have a powerful scent so test any blend you make). You can buy these in healthfood store on in stores selling supplies for homemade cosmetics. Buy everything 100% pure.

You can also get a conditioner containing them or just the pure butters like shea or mango butters, they're really nourishing and they can be used for your dry skin as well, if this is also an issue for you.

Either apply the oil all over your hair, and apply a warm towel on them, leave it on for 30 minutes, then shampoo. Or you can use just use a few drops as leave in conditioner, i really mean a few, 3-4 like the previous advice is really all you need, or it will have the countereffect of making your hair look oily.

For the dry, irritated scalp, i massage the oil well (i use a rattail comb and apply the oil just like hairdye), i also like to apply vitamin B5 (panthenol) before. It brings hydration.


----------



## greeneyedlady

I never thought I'd say this--but I've had the same problem and started using WEN by chaz dean ( i think that's his name.?) Anyways I'm hooked...so is my mom. It's really really helped my hair and prevents me from getting oily AND dry.


----------



## MiaMaria

My hair is exactly the same way!

My first and most important suggestion is that you stop shampooing every day. If you wash your hair that often, it will only increase the productions of oil from the scalp. The healtiest would be to shampoo every third day. After one or two weeks you will notice that your hair doesn't get oily as quick as before.

I use Baptiste dry shampoo the last day before shampooing, so that my hair doesn't look too greasy. Massaging the scalp stimulates the production of tallow (hence the oily hair), so try avoiding massaging the shampoo too much into the scalp. The same advise with your hairbrush: Don't drag it too hard into the scalp.

The dry ends needs a good conditioner (only condition your ends, not the roots). End your shower with cold water to close the pores. Avoid heat treatments as curling and straightening irons, as well as blow-drying. I use a very good hair butter from The Body Shop in the ends, that smells like honey (delicious). I use the air butter in dry hair and I do not rinse.

I hope this will help you the same way it helped me



.

Best wishes.

-Mia


----------



## BombDiggity

My hair is the same way. The thing that I do to combat the oiliness is use a really drying shampoo and just condition the ends of your hair a couple times a week. I was going to try a dry shampoo but when I started using Karma Komba bar shampoo from LUSH I didn't have any more issues with being greasy after a day. I can get away with washing my hair on a Monday and not having to wash it again until Wednesday night and so on through the rest of the week. I really like herbal essences drama clean conditioner for the tips of my hair - its really lightweight.

I also have tried the Cinnamon bar shampoo from LUSH too - and it doesn't leave much of a smell to your hair if you don't like the small of the Karma Shampoo.


----------



## valewil

Rather than use dry shampoo, I use pure cornstarch baby powder, cheap, and works great.... I just dust a little bit at the scalp and rub in...I have very oily scalp and face..and this works for me inbetween shampoos.


----------



## Khush Patel

Use baking powder and vinegar for your scalp only. Then put egg and avacado mixed with olive oil on just the strands of your for about an hour or two. When you are about to rinse of the egg make sure you take 2 cinnamon sticks and boil it water. Let the water cool. Once you wash out all the egg with luke warm/cold water, put the cinnamon stick water to get rid of the smell. You will see a difference automatically.


----------



## DizzeeBean

DreamWarrior said:


> Wow and I have the opposite problem!  I have rich, thick, full hair (no dry ends or split ends) but horrible dry flaking scalp!  I can't figure out if it's dandruff or product use?  I'd love to hear some suggestions.
> 
> I've tried everything under the sun from all the anti-dandruff lines (Head and Shoulders, T-gel, Selson Blue, and now Garnier), adding a leaving in conditioner, hot oil treatments, and even massaging olive oil into my scalp.  I usually wash my hair every other day - so daily washing is not part of the issue.  My son, unfortunately, suffers the same fate.  He has think massive hair and the worst flaking (poor kid).  Plus our hair is jet black - so it's not a pretty site.


Try the Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Shampoo.  It sounds counterproductive because you'd imagine it to be drying, but the tea tree will kill any fungal infection you may have going on (dandruff) and normalize the scalp naturally.  Plus, it's tingly and awesome and you'll love how invigorated your scalp feels afterwards!

Side note: if you do find that it's drying for you, try the Rosemary Mint shampoo from the same line.  It's more moisturizing.  But I'd really recommend the tea tree first.  Good luck!!


----------



## ship9

Dear,

Even if your hair is oily washing everyday is not good.Sometimes washing everyday can also overstimulate your sebaceous glands to produce more oil.Wash it every alternate day.Trim your dry ends and use leave on conditioner after washing,just on the ends .Don't use conditioner on your scalp.Try few drops of olive oil and water ,rub them on your hair ends,you will see the difference.


----------



## ListenToLindsay

I agree with charmedimsure - washing daily is one of the worst things to do with oily hair!

Have you thought about doing the no-poo method? You can Google more info on it but i swear it has saved my hair.

I used to have the same problem, but i started the no poo method a few weeks ago and i can't believe i ever used anything else. The truth is, you'll have a transition period where your hair will feel uber oily - but that is just the shock of not stripping your hair of its natural oils and your scalp still over producing sebum.

I wouldn't recommend the baking soda method, but there's a recipe for coconut milk and pure aloe that i love (plus you can freeze it into ice cube trays for easy portions) then i use a water ACV mix on my ends for conditioning.

I swear my hair has never been happier. It has volume again, strength, shine, i could go on for ages but you can look it up for yourself to see what others say!

Once you stop stripping your head of its oils, your scalp will realize after awhile that, hey! I don't need to work so hard anymore!

Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linda Hingis

Tea is an amazing cure for treating oily hair. Dip a tea bag in some warm water and apply the resulting tea to your scalp. Leave on for a few minutes and then rinse out with a mild shampoo. For the dry ends, you can simply apply some aloe vera gel and leave it on. This calms the frizz and also helps keep dirt away.

Hopefully these are of some help to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CMRyan

I also suffer from this problem and I think that washing my hair every day can be adding to the problem. Washing your hair too often can encourage it to produce even more oil, which then makes the problem even worse! Try going a day between washes (use dry shampoo if you need to). A good conditioner will help with the dry ends - but just use it on the ends of your hair, not on your scalp.


----------

